# frage zu mySQL



## lord of my project208 (18. Jul 2006)

hallo

ich weiß zwar nicht ob die frage da so passt aber ich stell sie einfach mal.

ich hab mir xampp installiert und bin gerade dabei ein java prog zu schreiben das auf die mysql db zugreifen soll.
nun gut das funktioniert ja alles prima.
nur kenn ich mich bei der db noch nicht so richtig aus.
weil irgendwie die fremdschlüssel nicht so richtig unterstützt werden.

wie is das jetzt bei MySQL werden Fremdschlüssel unterstützt ja oder nein, wenn ja was könnt ich da falsch gemacht haben damit das bei mir nicht funktioniert, und sonst wie soll man die beziehungen sonst realisieren und muss ich dann die bedingungen beim updaten und löschen selbst in meinem prog beachten und ausprogrammieren???

kann mir jemand da bitte eine kurze hilfestellung geben, wäre sehr dankbar.

mfg
leader of my project208


----------



## lord of my project208 (18. Jul 2006)

i glaub i hab jetzt selber die lösung für mein "problem" gefunden 
hab die falsche db-engine genutzt.
werd ma des nochmal anschaun.


----------



## lord of my project208 (19. Jul 2006)

hallo

wie is des eigentlich jetzt,
kann mir wer erklären warum bei xampp standardmäßig myISAM als Engine ist, obwohl dort keine FremdSchlüssel möglcih sind. Wieso wird dann nicht gleich von anfang an eine andere Engine (InnoDB) als standard genommen.


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

Hmm, vielleicht aus Performancegründen. MyIsam war eben immer der Standard. InnoDB kam erst später dazu.


----------



## lord of myproject208 (19. Jul 2006)

okay da kann ich verstehen 

aber ich bin ja noch ein anfänger bezüglich datenbanksysteme 

und habe bis jetzt mal über grundlagen zur entwicklung von Datenbanken und eine einführung in SQL hinter mir.
zb Tabellen erzeugen, abfragen usw...

und da hat ich mir schon gedacht das Fremdschlüssel etwas sehr wichtiges sind, da man ja sonst die beziehung untereinander nicht herstellen kann.

nun hab i mir gedacht i mach mal was mit der MySQL datenbank und da komm ich drauf das bei MyIsam (Standard bei mySQL) , ja gar kein Fremdschlüssel unterstützt werden. Das hat mich dann irgendwie ziemlich verwirrt.

Wie werden dann bei den ganzen Systemen mit PHP, oder JAVA oder sonst ein Prog Sprache und MySQL die Fremdschlüssel und ihre referenzielle Integrität realisiert.
Wird das dann immer von Hand (sprich selbst ausprogrammiert) überprüft ob jetzt ein element gelöscht wird auf das noch ein fremdschlüssel zeigt???

Bitte um Hilfe.

Najo ich hoffe ich versteh das bald, weil irgendwie passt ja der beitrag nicht so richtig in das forum geht ja eher mehr um JDBC.


----------

